# Pictures of the girls! :D



## Jekkarat005

I just picked them up this afternoon, I was sooo lucky I reserved them weeks ago, otherwise I don't think they'd still be there .
Luckily my sister saw my logic and got the lighter colored jill, that I liked :3.

So here they are, just settling in to there sleeping hutch.
Halo left, Fable right

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









And the same again








this time Fable left and Halo on the right









Halo, has slightly lighter points then fable, her fur is also paler (more sandy) and she has less of mask.

























Fable used to looks more like a dark polecat up untill 3 weeks then she began to get lighter (which is wierd coz I thought polecat ferrets got darker with age, it could have been the lighting in the hutch though).

Here's a pic at 5 weeks









She still has a dark tail and darker points then Halo.


----------



## mamf

What beauties! Love the names too, two of my favourite games


----------



## Sammy123

How cuuuuute!!! I wish my partner wasn't afraid of rodents  I wish to have one again! 

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Jekkarat005

My fave games too , they've had the names since they were diddy so they already respond to them quite well. I bet people who pass my house hearing me calling "Fable...Halo" will think I'm an obsessive gamer (which I am :smilewinkgrin.


----------



## Jekkarat005

Sammy123 said:


> How cuuuuute!!! I wish my partner wasn't afraid of rodents  I wish to have one again!
> 
> Absolutely gorgeous!


Ferrets aren't rodents, they are Mustelidae, they are more like cats because they are pure carnivorous and their wild relatives eat mainly rodents, rabbits and even birds.


----------



## FourFerrets

Very cute 

Sandy jills are the bouncy, mentalist squirrels of the ferret world.

Enjoy them


----------



## Jekkarat005

FourFerrets said:


> Very cute
> 
> Sandy jills are the bouncy, mentalist squirrels of the ferret world.
> 
> Enjoy them


They certainly are , it's nearly 10pm and they're still bouncing about like maniacs. The only thing that worries me is my neighbours complaining about the noise they make, they sound like my terrier when they playfight XD.


----------



## Sammy123

Jekkarat005 said:


> Ferrets aren't rodents, they are Mustelidae, they are more like cats because they are pure carnivorous and their wild relatives eat mainly rodents, rabbits and even birds.


Oh dear, how I got that wrong!  I didn't know they are carnivorous!! What do they eat then? I've missed out on those lessons then.


----------



## Jekkarat005

Sammy123 said:


> Oh dear, how I got that wrong!  I didn't know they are carnivorous!! What do they eat then? I've missed out on those lessons then.


They need to eat a large amount of animal based proteins (meat) in their diet as they get NO nutrition what so ever from foods like grains, fruit or vegetables. Again they are like cats because they need taurine in their diet, taurine is essential for a healthy heart and good eyesight along with other aspects of their health. That does not mean however that a ferret should be fed cat food since is not ideal for a ferrets shorter intestinal track, and doesn't provide the right nutrition.

Ferrets should be fed either on a raw diet, consisting of things such as day-old chicks (my girls love em) and other varieties of animal meat (mice are popular in some places), Or on a dry ferret food made specifically for ferrets. You can also feed them a mixture of the two, for example my girls are feed on dry ferret kibble with a chick one or two times a week.

I hope that's helped a bit, at least your aware now if you ever plan on owning ferrets in the future. And maybe you can now your partner can't be afraid of them anymore .


----------



## Sammy123

Thanks for opening my eyes a bit  

Eeeh, he is scared of all small furry animals AND birds. Cat is the smallest animal he compromised on and he loves her.


----------



## thedogsmother

Just to let you know I am in no way jelous :cryin:, in fact I dont want ferrets at all, definately not so much that I just drooled on the keyboard whilst looking at your baby pics, just so you know I also dont think they are the most adorable pictures Ive seen in ages. Ok now cleared that up can anyone tell me what to do when jelousy has turned your writing green?


----------



## Jekkarat005

thedogsmother said:


> Just to let you know I am in no way jelous :cryin:, in fact I dont want ferrets at all, definately not so much that I just drooled on the keyboard whilst looking at your baby pics, just so you know I also dont think they are the most adorable pictures Ive seen in ages. Ok now cleared that up can anyone tell me what to do when jelousy has turned your writing green?


I actually LOLd at this:smilewinkgrin:. I think all ferret kits are the cutest thing ever:001_tt1:, I can even get over the nipping and the "how'd that poo get up there?".
Halo stood still long enough for me to get a pic this morning, here she is attacking the sofa, I'm still in the process of teaching her that furniture is our friend:nono:.


----------



## Jekkarat005

Here is some pics from today as I haven't put up any of Fable since yesterday.
























And a few of them sleeping a few mins ago, right before they sprang awake and began running through their crackle tunnel.


----------



## thedogsmother

Just plain gorgeous, do they live in or outdoors, and are they as bitey as everyone says when they are babies?


----------



## Jekkarat005

thedogsmother said:


> Just plain gorgeous, do they live in or outdoors, and are they as bitey as everyone says when they are babies?


To answer your questions, yes they live outdoors in their run or sleeping hutch atm, and will be living in their shed/run during winter. And yes they do bite, but mine have already been reasonably well handled and Fable barely bites at all. Halo was the only one that gave me a decent bite on friday, but today I can't really see it anymore. Unfortunatley I can't say the same for my sister.








But I think it could be a lot worse if they meant it, and it doesn't hurt very much, not like rodent bites which have left me with scars.


----------



## simplysardonic

Loving the pictures (& the names), I also do not in any way have any ferret envy, unlike TDM, none at all
Well, maybe a little...................































OK, OK, I'll admit it, I want ferrets one day


----------



## Jekkarat005

simplysardonic said:


> Loving the pictures (& the names), I also do not in any way have any ferret envy, unlike TDM, none at all
> Well, maybe a little...................
> OK, OK, I'll admit it, I want ferrets one day


Well if you say you want ferrets after seeing that bite picture then you definitely want ferrets. Every ferret owner I've met says that ferrets are the most rewarding pets you can get, and I believe them:smilewinkgrin:.


----------



## cheeky chick

Jekkarat005 said:


> Ahealthy heart and good eyesight along with other aspects of their health.


sorry i dont mean to sound rude but you made me laugh really laugh with the good eyesight and ferrets in the same sentence.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## xXtecbabyXx

they are lovely best of luck with them  xXx


----------



## Jekkarat005

cheeky chick said:


> sorry i dont mean to sound rude but you made me laugh really laugh with the good eyesight and ferrets in the same sentence.:smilewinkgrin:


Well you know, as good as it gets anyways.


----------

